# Dessert/Agricultural Termites



## eberlej0 (Jan 9, 2022)

My Coastal Bermuda fields have been taken over by termites. Searching this forum, I can only find one post from 10 years ago. I'm hoping someone has some experience dealing with them and willing to share their results.

The little that I've read on them, it's recommended to drag a chain or drag to disrupt their tunnels before spraying. So, I'm considering running an Aerway type renovator with a drag attached and then quickly follow up with spraying.

Would spraying at night be better? I think they are nocturnal. 

What should I spray with? I don't think there is anything labeled for them so will Silencer or Lamba-Cy work?

Any input appreciated.


----------

